# القاب السيدة العذراء



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*1- من حيث سكنى الله في العذراء في التجسد، تسميها الكنيسة بــ "السماء الثانيه" و تشبهها بخيمة الاجتماع أو قبة موسى*
*2-من حيث سكنى الله فيها تسميها الكنيسة "مدينة الله" أو صهيون كما قيل في المزمور :*
*"صهيون الأم تقول أن إنساناً وإنساناً صار فيها وهو العلي الذي أسسها إلى الأبد"*
*"أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله" (مز 87)*
*3-ولم كان المسيح قد شبه نفسه بالمن باعتباره الخبز الحي النازل من السماء (يو 6: 5) لذلك فالكنيسة تلقبها بــ "قسط المن".*
*4-من حيث بتوليتها تلقبها بـ "عصا هارون" التي أفرخت (عدد 17)*
*5-وقد شبهت العذراء بــ "المناره الذهبيه" (خر 25: 31-40) لأنها تحمل المسيح الذي هو النور الحقيقي .*
*6- نظراً لعلو مكانتها لقبها أشعياء النبي بلقب "سحابــه" أثناء مجيئها إلى مصر (أش 19: 1).*
*7- شبهت أيضاً بــ "تابوت العهد" (خر 25: 10-22)، الذي هو مغشى بالذهب من الداخل ومن الخارج رمزاً لنقاوة العذراء وعلو قيمتها.*
*ولأنه من خشب السنط الذي لا يسوس رمزاً أيضاً لطهارة العذراء. ولأن في هذا التابوت المن الذي يرمز للمسيح الخبز الحي النازل من السماء (يو 6: 5) *
*ولوحا الشريعة اللذان يرمزان إليه باعتباره كلمة الله (يو 1:1)*
*8- شبهت العذراء أيضاً بــ "سلم يعقوب" التي كانت منصوبه على الأرض، و واصله إلى السماء ..*
*و العذراء أيضاً كانت تمثل هذه الصله بين السماء والأرض،في ميلاد المسيح ..*
*فكانت هي الأرض التي حلت فيها السماء ، أو كانت و هي على الأرض تحمل السماء داخلها ..*
*9- و "العليقه" التي رآها موسى و النار تشتعل فيها دون أن تحترق (خر 3)،ترمز إلى السيده العذراء التي حل فيها الروح القدس بنار اللاهوت دون أن تحترق ..*
*10- "الحمامه الحسنه" لبساطتها ، كما تشبه بـ "حمامة نوح" التي حملت إليه بشرى الخلاص و رجوع الحياة إلى الأرض *
*(تك 8 :10، 11)...*​ 

*بركه العذراء معكم دائما ..*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: القاب السيدة العذراء*

روووووووووووووووووووووووعة روووووووووووووووووووووووعة رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة​


----------



## K A T Y (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: القاب السيدة العذراء*

*معلومات جميلة قوي يا بيتر*​ 
*شكرا ليك ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فادية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: القاب السيدة العذراء*

تسلم ايدك يا بيتر 
موضوع رائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: القاب السيدة العذراء*


----------



## أرزنا (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: القاب السيدة العذراء*

سلام المسيح:

شكرا لك على الموضوع المريمي الرائع
هل هذا كله أو يوجد بعد؟
ارجو الجواب


----------



## الابن مينا (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة عن القاب الست العدرا ويا ريت تكتب القابها المزكورة فى التسبحة:Love_Letter_Open::sami73:
:t30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على الالقاب


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (5 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك اخى بركة ام النور تكون معنا جميعآ


----------

